# What lawn issues do you have to deal with because of neighbors?



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

Nothing new. I deal with these issues every year. Just thought I'd vent my frustrations ahead of time.

Here are mine:
To the right in my neighbor's yard is bermuda continually trying to creep into mine. It's not a sod cultivar that is easier to manage. No, It's the wild aggressive type that not only spreads by stolons and rhizomes but also seeds. :evil: Luckily, I've gotten my neighbor or board with managing it so we'll see how much of a pain in the @ss this will be in the years to come.

Look closely, can you see it dangling above the fescue? It's the devil!





Behind me, the neighbor doesn't maintain his half of the hill at all. It's literally a mixture of weeds and bare dirt that continually erodes. This erosion slowly exposes the roots of my grass along the lot line and overtime kills it. Thus, further expanding the erosion up my half of the hill. It's hard to tell from the pics, but some of those areas have easily eroded 6-8 inches over the last year.







To my left is a bare lot. During the summer, weeds can easily grow to six feet tall and every mid Missouri weed imaginable will grow from it. The wind usually blows from the west/southwest, so a lot of weed seeds are always flying into the yard. In the late summer, this becomes the grasshoppers' headquarters. Thousands of them will make their way onto the lawn in September and devour a good majority of my garden plants and flowers. Fun times.







So, what will you have to deal with this summer because of the neighbors?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Dandelions, violets, thistle, dog spots. I just had a new neighbor move in and they are wanting to take care of their dandelion and violet problem, and my other neighbor gave me permission to treat into his yard some so that should be decreasing my weed pressure.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

You name it.. they Got it.. except for grass…


----------



## confused_boner (Apr 5, 2021)

Dog poop, grass clumps.

I don't mind either really though, free fertilizer &#128517;


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have both extremes.

Neighbor on one side is bare minimum. Has irrigation but doesn't use it, weed n feed twice a year, mows once every couple weeks but has shown interest in learning. He's actually very considerate of our property line and I can't complain one bit. When I was doing my reno last fall he asked me about aeration and overseeding and was looking for a service to come out. Without me even asking, he told the service not to touch our shared side because he knew I had just leveled it with topsoil and was seeding it soon.

Neighbor on my other side does a lot but, in my opinion, incorrectly.

Where do I even start? DIY Rain Bird irrigation kit buried but connected to hose timers and significantly over-waters (3 times/day) in the summer. The placement of the heads has no rhyme or reason and a few of them spray into my yard. I've asked if he could move/adjust them and he has tried but they still hit my side. He has a big triv and sedge problem because of the constant water and annual overseedings with KY31 and Scotts fescue mix. It's just a matter of time before that triv becomes my problem.

He fertilizes heavy throughout the year which causes about a foot of my property line to grow so fast I am forced to either mow it a ton or take off way too much. He usually mows once a week and mulches EVERY time. If he misses a mow and the grass gets overgrown, he'll still mulch it and make a huge, unsightly mess while getting clippings all over my side.

The icing on the cake was last fall during my KBG reno. During the whole process we had talked a few times about what I was doing and he, of course, mentioned he was going to aerate and overseed. I politely asked him to be careful with the aerator and suggested spreading the seed by hand near the property line because I had everything prepped for seed down. I even offered him my drop spreader. Lo and behold, two days before my own seed down date he broadcasts his seed all over his yard and my side yard. I am still picking out plants of KY31 other wide-bladed fescue junk. I probably sound snooty because it's just grass. But I always try to respect other's hard work and property and mistakenly expect the same in return.


----------



## maxw7 (Apr 26, 2019)

Everyone watering too much and now we can only water once a week.


----------



## Bumpy Lawn (Jul 5, 2019)

It's good to know I am not alone. Dandelion field, spurge, wild violet and roughly 2000 sq ft of creeping charlie on my south line. I have a corner lot so I get a ton of crabgrass pressure on the north and east despite pre m treatments. My corner also is the recipient of two city blocks of winter snowplow deposits- salt damage doncha know. The westerly neighbor has a decent lawn- he does spot spray, fert apps and mows often enough. Of course he lets it grow long then chops it back too short. He does have a bagger on his Cub and uses it well. My f-i-l and I bought a 30 gal tow behind sprayer with 72" boom last season, I should be a "good neighbor" and offer my services to the south  just to make their lawn look respectful lol


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

where do I start. Mostly I don't care. Their lawn is typical for one that is mowed once every couple weeks maybe, last year I don't think they cut it until the end of June for the first time. If there's a weed that grows here, it's in there. But it's their yard, I'll take care of mine, I dont' care if they don't want to put any effort into theirs.

But the garbage, the burn piles the dozens of stuffed animals the put out around some tree at one point and then animals got into them and now they just mow over them. I've been picking white synthetic stuffing off everything and out the yard for going on 2 years now and I feel like Jules in Pulp Fiction every time my fingers touch those itty bitty pieces...I'm like the guns of the Navarone.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

None of my neighbors take care of weeds, let alone mow on a regular schedule. That being said I have to deal with weed seeds blowing over. Plus in the backyard I deal with all sorts of weeds growing over into my flowerbeds. Along one fence I have to hand pull weeds regularly.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

My neighbor's lawn is a Kyllinga farm. I get crabgrass and spurge too, but those are definitely nowhere near the PITA that Kyllinga is to get rid of.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

I told both neighbors that I'll treat their weeds in their front yards because I always have extra spray left over. Figure I better put it to good use. I get a few passes on each lawn every time I spray and the DMZ keeps getting bigger.

They're really nice and the one even bags next to our boundary line. I mow their yards every now and then if they look like they're busy just to be nice. But I feel like one to many mows will be like saying, "get it together." So I try not to overdo it &#128514;


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

All great neighbors I'm blessed. My one neighbor next door hammers part of my lawn with the sprinklers every morning then mows half my hell strip to a inch. Always starts cutting his lawn on a Saturday around 4 to about sun down with blowing and weed whacking when I'm cooking in the yard and having dinner with friends or family. At this point we just laugh my wife and I because talking to him did nothing we actually feel bad for him his wife filed for divorce because he doesn't listen to her either &#129315;


----------



## PANICiii (May 14, 2020)

Both side neighbors have pretty bad lawn. 
On my left, almost nothing green except for weeds and a small square area he got SOD last fall. He doesn't do much and doesn't look like he's interested at all. 
Ony right the dude is really into it, fertilizing, mowing frequently. His lawn is green (usually greener than mine) but I think it's maybe 10 % grass, 90% weeds. He says "it's normal to have weeds, the lawn needs it". Yeah, I don't think he has a TLF account. 
It's all good, I love both neighbors.

Where I live, rare are the ones who have irrigation (you can tell in summer heat/drought) and you get bad looks when you walk with a sprayer - they automatically assume you are doing something illegal lol.

I bought the place two years ago and my lawn was initially also pretty bad (previous owner..) Learned a lot from here but I'm still a noob and doing mistakes, learning, trying to be patient. I renovated the front yard last fall, now trying to see how good I can make it look and manage weed invasions. On both sides there are a lot of different weeds crabgrass, dandelions, creeping charlie and lots of unknown stuff for me. Gonna be a challenge for me to handle this. But let's try.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Dealing with two neighbors side by side that do not place any herbicides thus dandelions and other weeds creep near the property line. One neighbor, bless his heart at least tries and is in his yard every other day. He just has no concept of fertilizing schedules, etc....My other neighbor will mow at least once a month and will not get in yard at all. Lots of overgrown weeds in his bed and trees need to be trimmed. Very unfortunate and questionable homeownership.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Poa Annua. I should take a picture. It's almost no use fighting it in my lawn, when their lawn is 100% annua.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

Fungus. If they allow the lawn to get weak, low N and no water..... I always worry about it carrying over.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Cluelessone said:


> Poa Annua. I should take a picture. It's almost no use fighting it in my lawn, when their lawn is 100% annua.


This is my main problem.. Have a park and two neightbors around my yard.. all "grass" there is poa or moss... and the poa pressure is immense.. actually thought about just doing a poa lawn..


----------



## Satchamo (8 mo ago)

My neighbors are great people so I tend to take the good with the bad. They do a pretty good job of following then property lines but both yards are crap. One has 0 grass. Literally it's a field of poa, crabgrass, enough wild violet to make his yard solid purple in the spring, oh and my favorite right now - kyllinga. But randomly he manually pulls his dandelions? He also knows at like 1 inch and he never turns his mower around. He pushes one way then drags it back the other way. It's perplexing haha.

The other side doesn't mow enough - they do have some grass but it's loaded with dandelion, wild violet and a patch of Bermuda im watching closely…

Bothe sides are clueless so I spray about 6 foot into their properties with triclopyr and speedzone. If I don't, it's gonna spread like wildfire onto me…. I know this might be rude but they don't know, nor do they even know what herbicides are and what they kill lol


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Well both of my neighbors seem to hate mowing the lawn, so their grass is currently over a foot tall, and filled with Dandelions.
Which means that a couple days from now when they go to seed, those seeds are gonna blow all over my back yard.

Lucky me.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

With neighbors, I have no issues. But those squirrels, robins, rabbits, and chipmunks....I have issues.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Old Hickory said:


> With neighbors, I have no issues. But those squirrels, robins, rabbits, and chipmunks....I have issues.


I spent a really long time getting my back yard really nice last summer. Digging up kyllinga patches, preM, postM, dethatching, seeding with some expensive SSS TTTF/KBG mix, peat moss, keeping it constantly moist, etc. The whole 9 yards. It looked amazing in the late fall after the nitro blitz.

2 weeks ago, we got a black lab rescue. He's an amazing, low-energy dog that's great with the kids, but the a-hole likes pulling up patches of grass and eating them. I'm about to just give up on my quest for having a T2 back yard and focus that energy on my front yard and my pool area grass. I wanted to do a half-reno to the portion that I didn't seed last year, but I don't think that's in the cards anymore :lol:


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Most of my neighbors are in good shape around me. Next door the guy mows very frequently and is a typical "scotts" guy. His lawn is usually pretty comparable to mine but has a low canopy of clover which is why it looks as good as it does. The first few houses on our cultisac are dandelion fields which keep getting worse every yr. Which is surprising as they are probably the wealthiest and seem anal about everything else they own. Otherwise most are in decent shape. We had a bad grub problem a few yrs ago that really tore up some people's yards that have never fully recovered. We do have one...not sure if she is considered a "Karen" as she can be nice, but is always after everyone about fixing their yards to help keep theirs in shape from grubs. I've tried to offer my advise, but she insusts the so called experts know all. Hence why she always has problems.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

my neighbors on either side do not take care of their lawns, they can't even be bothered to put down weed & feed once a year. One guy's lawn is mostly clover, broadleaf weeds and crabgrass at this point. The good thing about it my lawn looks stunning by comparison


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

My neighbor on one side has not a single blade of grass. 100% weeds. I have a 8k sq foot main lawn surrounding the house, Then I have a 10k sq foot area behind that that has a Georgia Power easement accross it, It currently has 1 ft to 2 ft weeds and field grass growing in it that I will have deal with as everything you can imagine gets blown in from there into my main yard


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

My old neighbor just moved out last week. He has a small strip of grass between our houses 8' wide the length of our property I cut and maintained. I had no problems doing that, it made our properties look better. He rarely cut his backyard and it was full of dandelion so I planted a hedge to keep the weeds out. He was a nice and I had no problems with him.
The new owner moved in this past weekend. When I got home today the new owner had old carpet that he was ripping out on my lawn and a big trailer parked on that 8' strip. I have yet to introduce myself and I don't want the first contact to be "get off my lawn". My wife says I have resting A-hole face that does not help out meeting new people. Tomorrow is lawn day and I might have to have the get your trash off my lawn talk.


----------



## joec-ct (Aug 6, 2021)

I've been telling my neighbors to get a soil test done, and each time they ask my why the lawn looks like XYZ I always start my answer with "Well, if you got a soil test..."

My north neighbor and I had some drainage put in and I plan to reno this area, so mind the dirt....but take a look at the difference in color. On the other side, my neighbor hasn't done anything since building, so it's full of native weeds, flowers, clover, you name it.


----------

